# BienenWohl for Varroa Treatment



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't use this, saw the article on a "green" beekeeping forum, mostly europeans. Sold in Germany. Curious if anybody has used or spoken with someone who has used this.

http://www.bienenwohl.com/eng/index.php


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I observed the videos and read the data.
It does not cite the active ingredient,s.
It appears to be very similar to an oxalic acid dribbling method. If so, you can make your own liquid for a few pennies/application.


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

The ingredients are these:
Active Substances: Oxalic acid, citric acid, propolis, alcohol and essential oils. BienenWohl® is a mixture of substances that are harmless to bees. These substances become undetectable after just a few days, and they leave no residue in the wax or the honey. An efficacy of up to 96% can be achieved during the broodless period. The amounts of citric and oxalic acid contained in a dose are about the same as in 50 g of spinach.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Oxalic acid is a very interesting organic acid. However it acts like an inorganic acid.
BTW,
Oxalic acid is also found in chocolate.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Interesting products this Austrian site offers. They also sell chew strips for hives. They claim that the bees try to remove it and start going into a cleaning frenzy and therefore remove varroa too.


----------



## tomwhent (Apr 2, 2014)

jtow said:


> Haven't use this, saw the article on a "green" beekeeping forum, mostly europeans. Sold in Germany. Curious if anybody has used or spoken with someone who has used this.
> 
> http://www.bienenwohl.com/eng/index.php


I know this is an old thread, but thought that I would add my experiences. I had excellent success with a combination of Bienen Wohl application and fogging with food-grade mineral oil. My bees were are isolated and I was able to knock down a visibly serious varroa infection to undetectable levels in the matter of a few weeks with this method. My hives gained in vigor and overwintered well with no signs of the mite in the spring. Unfortunately they were totally destroyed by a hungry bear that compromised my fence. When I get going again this year I will definitely continue to use these methods.


----------

